# First try with whole house filter



## Winegirl (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, so I finally got to try the filter set up that Wade and many others have. My problem, why would it ever work correctly the first time, is that on the out side, I'm getting a lot of air/foam. The fittings are all nice and snug, what am I doing wrong?
Thanks for any suggestions.
Kim


----------



## Dvorak (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope one of the more experienced members chimes in as I had a similar issue with air/foam the last time I tried to filter.

I thought maybe it was the pressure release valve on the filter housing but have not had a chance to do any specific troubleshooting since then.


----------



## Winegirl (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one that has problems. I'm beginning to wonder what's going on, seems I've had a lot of 'learning experiences' lately. I'm thinking maybe it wasn't degassed enough, I don't know if that would do it or not. I thought I was fully degassed as I had a vacuum pump, only to learn after that my pump would only pull 3" of vacuum and that is not enough for degassing. So I added clearing agents thinking I was degassed, it did clear beautifully, but maybe there still was gas.


----------



## g8keeper (Mar 24, 2012)

from reading on previous posts on this matter, and other forums, some has expressed this problem if the filter has not first been saturated, possibly by first flushing the system with, as much as, 5 gallons of a kmeta solution first....once the filter is saturated, then the gassing/foaming situation ceases...granted, i have never used the system, but just figuring i would post what i have read online, not from experience...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2012)

Check for leaks in the connection from the filter to the hose. Yes you should run a bit of water through first to make sure the pieces of lint and so on are out of it. Also make sure that the filter body is tightened well to seat the 0-ring.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 24, 2012)

I posted in the review where I installed a 1/2 npt pipe for that reason. When pulling wine under a vacuum thru a filter it tends to remove alot more co2 - I noticed. The turblance under vacuum tends to separate the co2 from the wine. Which filter housing are you using ? what vacuum setting ? temperature ?

sorry for all the questios - just trying to narrow it down
thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Winegirl (Mar 24, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I posted in the review where I installed a 1/2 npt pipe for that reason. When pulling wine under a vacuum thru a filter it tends to remove alot more co2 - I noticed. The turblance under vacuum tends to separate the co2 from the wine. Which filter housing are you using ? what vacuum setting ? temperature ?
> 
> sorry for all the questios - just trying to narrow it down
> thanks steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/


 
I saw where you had your pic of the 1-2 npt pipe, I thought it was just to suck up more wine from the bottom, I didn't realize it helped with the turbulance. I'm using the whole house filter set up from filtersfast. I ordered everything Wade has listed. I tried different vacuum settings from about 5 to 12, just to see if it got any better, it didn't. I'm going to guess the wine was about 68, I didn't look, but it was in a cooler location before bottling.


----------



## Arne (Mar 26, 2012)

Are your fittings just the push on hose barb type?? If so, they may be leaking and it mite need a hose clamp around it to stop the leak. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 26, 2012)

I run about 3 gallons of warm acilidated water (citirc acid) water through my pads first.

put some down soap around the joints - if they bubble - there is your leak...


----------



## KenS (Mar 26, 2012)

When I first used mine, I ran a test with starsan (about 3 gallons), because I wanted to sanitize everything anyway. I was getting a lot of air, and I finally narrowed it down to having to screw the top of the filter on VERY tightly. I thought it was sealed, but apparently it wasn't the first time. So I used the wrench and really socked it down tight. Has worked great ever since (I also do have the extra piece of PVC to keep the draw down to the bottom of the filter).


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 26, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I run about 3 gallons of warm acilidated water (citirc acid) water through my pads first.
> 
> put some down soap around the joints - if they bubble - there is your leak...


 

Jon I believe that she is using vacuum - so this process will not work, it would only get sucked into the wine.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 26, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Jon I believe that she is using vacuum - so this process will not work, it would only get sucked into the wine.
> 
> thanks steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/




Oops!! I was thinking of the mini jet - my bad!!


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

I tried the "whole house" filter system for my wine. Didn't like the result. Now, I don't filter. Just my opinion.


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 27, 2012)

I filtered 2 six gallons carboys yesterday and could not believe the difference. Came out very nice and was easy to do.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, I'll bite....

What "didn't you like" about a clear wine? What did you filter exactly?



dangerdave said:


> I tried the "whole house" filter system for my wine. Didn't like the result. Now, I don't filter. Just my opinion.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Ok, I'll bite....
> 
> What "didn't you like" about a clear wine? What did you filter exactly?


 
Let me correct my diction, before I answer. I did not like the process or proceedure.

I discovered I can make clear wine without filtering. It was just too much of a hassle for me to filter what did not need filtering. Others---perhaps yourself included---may see it otherwise. If my wine is not clear, it will sit there until it is. To me, that is much easier than messing with filters.

As some of the others have stated, I got a lot of bubbles during the process. When I was finished, my first thought was, "I'm not doing _that_ again." The methods posted here on how to eliminate this problem with the whole house filters involved adding more lengthy steps to my winemaking. I want to simplify my proceedures, not include more, complicated steps.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well to be correct - we don't filter cloudy wines..

Filtering adds a polished appeal to the wine.

If you filter a cloudy wine - your filters will clog up real quick.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, of course, Jon.

But I'm still less than a year into wine making, so educate me. I have seen others post the same kind of vague response to this question. What do you mean by "polished appeal". If your wine is completely clear, what does filtering do? I saw no difference in the wine I filtered. That's another reason why I didn't mess with it again.

I'm ready to be enlightened!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2012)

Dave,

What wine did you filter? A red you will not see as much difference in the before and after normally since you most likely can't see through it. A white is something else. It sparkles. Kind of like a diamond. You really should have a glass saved of the before and after filtering of the same white wine. Side by side they are two totally different looking wines. Most of us filter our whites with 1 micron filters, 5 micron for reds.


----------



## Winegirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Arne said:


> Are your fittings just the push on hose barb type?? If so, they may be leaking and it mite need a hose clamp around it to stop the leak. Arne.


 
Yes, they are the push on type, it really seems tight, but maybe I do need some clamps. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Winegirl (Mar 27, 2012)

KenS said:


> When I first used mine, I ran a test with starsan (about 3 gallons), because I wanted to sanitize everything anyway. I was getting a lot of air, and I finally narrowed it down to having to screw the top of the filter on VERY tightly. I thought it was sealed, but apparently it wasn't the first time. So I used the wrench and really socked it down tight. Has worked great ever since (I also do have the extra piece of PVC to keep the draw down to the bottom of the filter).


 
Ken, did you get the air space at the top before using the pvc piece? Do you still get it, but it's ok with the pvc piece? I had soaked mine in sanitizer first, then rinsed a bit, and when it first started, it filled to the top, but when it started coming out, the level dropped in the housing and would never reach the top again. Did yours do this as well?


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Dave,
> 
> What wine did you filter? A red you will not see as much difference in the before and after normally since you most likely can't see through it. A white is something else. It sparkles. Kind of like a diamond. You really should have a glass saved of the before and after filtering of the same white wine. Side by side they are two totally different looking wines. Most of us filter our whites with 1 micron filters, 5 micron for reds.


 
Ah, I see. Thanks, Mike. I keep up with most of the posts, here. I think I have read about this before. I appreciate your response. However, I am very happy with the results I am getting with my wines. I won't be filtering.

I'm not selling my wines, or entering competitions. And all of my wines get chugged down by friends and family---who are drinking for free, I might add---so I think I'll keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## KenS (Mar 28, 2012)

Winegirl said:


> Ken, did you get the air space at the top before using the pvc piece? Do you still get it, but it's ok with the pvc piece? I had soaked mine in sanitizer first, then rinsed a bit, and when it first started, it filled to the top, but when it started coming out, the level dropped in the housing and would never reach the top again. Did yours do this as well?



Before adding the PVC, there was a little airspace at the top (maybe 1/4 to 1/2 inch). After adding the PVC (to about 3/4" from the bottom), the level does stay below the top (maybe about 1 to 1 1/2 inches), but it doesn't draw from that airspace at the top, so it isn't doesn't seem to affect it much.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 28, 2012)

I personally developed it because I was getting air space at the top of the filter housing. That is why it draws now from the bottom - not sure if the housing has an air leak or just some additional co2 being removed - but whatever the case is this seemed to fix it. I also do not have to dump all the extra in the housing as well - bonus

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 28, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Yes, of course, Jon.
> 
> But I'm still less than a year into wine making, so educate me. I have seen others post the same kind of vague response to this question. What do you mean by "polished appeal". If your wine is completely clear, what does filtering do? I saw no difference in the wine I filtered. That's another reason why I didn't mess with it again.
> 
> I'm ready to be enlightened!



I think Mike said it right - it has a sparkle to it like a diamond - although clear an unfiltered wine appears dull next to a filtered wine.

At least that was the comparison i made with mine.


----------



## Winegirl (Mar 29, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I personally developed it because I was getting air space at the top of the filter housing. That is why it draws now from the bottom - not sure if the housing has an air leak or just some additional co2 being removed - but whatever the case is this seemed to fix it. I also do not have to dump all the extra in the housing as well - bonus
> 
> thanks steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/


 
I'm definitely going to be doing that the next round. Thanks, Kim


----------



## Arne (Mar 29, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I personally developed it because I was getting air space at the top of the filter housing. That is why it draws now from the bottom - not sure if the housing has an air leak or just some additional co2 being removed - but whatever the case is this seemed to fix it. I also do not have to dump all the extra in the housing as well - bonus
> 
> thanks steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/


 
If you don't have your filter fastened down, when you get to the bottom of your carboy and the wine runs out, just turn the filter over and it will suck most all the wine from your filter. Arne.


----------



## Wayne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Arne - I'm going to try turning the filter over next time as there does seem to be a lot of wine left in the housing otherwise. Also - someone here suggested, which I tried, regarding airspace at the top to turn it over and let the housing fill - I did this and when I turned it right-side-up again, the airspace did not return
Wayne


----------



## Lurker (Mar 30, 2012)

First I will apologize for not reading all of the answers. That said, I hope not to repeat what someone else has suggested. I have been filtering the same way that you are filtering for about 3 years. If you see bubbles in the lines, that will tell you where it is leaking. Then you should be able to work on that joint only. If you do not see bubbles in the tubing, fear not, it is gas coming out.

Richard L.


----------

